# Whats your dream B&R?



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief, there are those of us who love watches (particularly B&R) but simply cannot afford some of the models we truly love. I'm fortunate enough to have a BR01-92 Carbon on the way, but that was honestly a stretch for me. I'm really in love with two models that I may not own for some time...namely the BR01-92 Blue dial and the Phantom (thanks for that Spoon). I think most of us would give an arm for the new Tourbillon models...but those are insanely expensive. So, what model would you love to own but just can't swing?


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

That limited edition orange dial one...so sweeeeeeet


----------



## gulc (Sep 14, 2008)

My first post on this forum. To me, it would be orange or blue 01-94 limited edition. When I was shopping for 01-94, I simply couldn't justify the price difference between the limited edition and the normal one. 

However, I am perfectly content with my regular PVD 01-94. In a way, I like it more than colorful limited ones because it looks more original and more like a real instrumental gauge.


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

gulc said:


> My first post on this forum. To me, it would be orange or blue 01-94 limited edition. When I was shopping for 01-94, I simply couldn't justify the price difference between the limited edition and the normal one.
> 
> However, I am perfectly content with my regular PVD 01-94. In a way, I like it more than colorful limited ones because it looks more original and more like a real instrumental gauge.


Gulc, I agree with you there, I like the simplicity of the regular model, but blue is my favorite color, so there! Could you share a picture of your Carbon BR01-94?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Being a full on B&R fanatic, I want the most exciting model to date which is the B&R Grand Minuteur... I would have taken out a nice sized loan to cover this beast until the news was dropped to me that It was going to be $58,000.. or more then double what I was thinking for a reasonable MSRP.

Everything about the piece is amazing. I have changed my dream and now plan to get the Pro Ti when released, which will be my 3rd.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

i started my br dreams with a lowly bro3-92 then graduated to my next dream watch of bro1-94 pvd, at the time the phantom was my holy grail, a real untouchable til i was allowed the oppurtunity to trade my watches for one. i thank the guy so much for this chance.

he saw my ad on WUS for a trade of my bro1-94+cash for a phantom. ofcourse no one but my bait for about several months til one guy offered to sell me his. ofcourse a outright cash deal was beyond my reach so i offer him a trade of my bro1-94 pvd+ rolex datejust + cash. several negotaiations later the deal came through, now i couldnt be happier, the phantom is all that.

so im content for now, dont think i could ask for anything more in the br lineup maybe the br01 tourbillon phantom but that is just a pipe dream for me.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

*Type Marine--black dial w/bracelet*

a


----------



## kiterpete (Apr 19, 2008)

How about this one..........


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

I go back and forth a lot...maybe its the BR01-92 PVD Blue or just a BR-02 SS...I have no idea what I'd get next, haha, but that's part of the fun, isn't it?


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

thats a fake?!
the dial is all wrong!


----------



## kiterpete (Apr 19, 2008)

cuddsville said:


> thats a fake?!
> the dial is all wrong!


Yes it is - it used to belong to a friend of mine, he bought it on a trip to Asia. This is an old photo of it, it broke soon after but he kept the strap.


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd like to get the BR03-94 PVD some day and that is within reach. Phantom maybe but I haven't seen one in person to seal the deal. My unreachable is like many others, the Tourbillon or the new Grand.


----------



## yellowbirdrs (Sep 11, 2008)

the BR1-92 in red


----------



## rioc (Aug 28, 2017)

I'd love to see the Altimeter come back in the 42mm ceramic case


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

ALL OF EM!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## videokill (Dec 12, 2011)

At the moment it is the 01-93 GMT.


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

hope the BR02 Marine series gets a cool update


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Agree, Carbon BR01-94 is very nicr5


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the BR03-94 Chrono Carbon Orange too


----------



## SlowhandBuzz (Jun 15, 2017)

I had been lusting after the new V2-94 Garde Cotes edition since seeing the Basel photos of it. I ordered one over the weekend and am eagerly awaiting its arrival so I can finally see it in person! Tom Petty is right once again: the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

SlowhandBuzz said:


> I had been lusting after the new V2-94 Garde Cotes edition since seeing the Basel photos of it. I ordered one over the weekend and am eagerly awaiting its arrival so I can finally see it in person! Tom Petty is right once again: the waiting is the hardest part.


Congrats, the new BR V2-94 is awesome!


----------



## clinterik (Sep 26, 2017)

Love the Band! Don't see many on a steel band! on point


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

That $15,000 Rose Gold !


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Sports heritage flyback chrono looks too beautiful to pass up I have to say. I would get it in a heartbeat!


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Actually the 126 is really nice too, probably that haha


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the simpler, finer things and as such I'll go with the BR123


----------



## eland76 (Feb 11, 2018)

soufiane said:


> I like the simpler, finer things and as such I'll go with the BR123


I own the older style 38mm BR123 Vintage (Ivory Dial). I chose to purchase this watch over the more popular Sinn 556. It's my daily beater and I love it!! 
As for my dream B&R watch, it would have to be the WW2 Military Tourbillion in Titanium Case $134K. However, I'd get a different watch for that much money.


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

The BR 03 Golden Heritage Chronograph would be my choice. It's not the most expensive B&R out there but it's the one that keeps calling my name.


----------



## huntflyer (Feb 24, 2017)

BR Heritage 123 - GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm done with B&R for now. But the watch that I eyed for a long time and finally purchased was the BR 01-92 Red Radar and the BR 01-94 Phantom. After that I told myself, no more B&R lol.

I also have a Steel version that I wear daily before, but right now I'm onto smaller sized watches (36mm - 38mm), but still wear a 41mm daily.


----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

I like the simple BR03-92. 42mm is a good size for my wrist. Just wish it had a display caseback.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I go back and forth between wanting a 2 watch collection or 3. The 3rd would be a GMT, and I continue to go back to the BRV293-BL-ST/SST. I found a local AD and tried it on, and it is truly a stunning design and fits wonderfully.


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Love love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

